# SONY DSC-W1 memory stick size



## yang (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello !

I have a digital camera SONY DSC-W1 and I am wondering what is the biggest size of the Memory stick card, which I could insert into this camera ?

The camera description (in german) is here - 
http://www.sony.de/view/ShowProduct...nicalSpecs&category=DCC+Digital+Still+Cameras

Kind regards, 
Jan Prunk


----------

